# Vizsla vs. Boykin Energy level



## Cassidy Davis (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey guys! So I've been thinking hard about gettting a vizsla when I graduate college. I think they are beautiful, sleek, seem relatively healthy, funny, and super affectionate. However, I have read that they are extremely energetic and need a lot of exercise everyday. I have a Boykin Spaniel as a family dog, and he is also very energetic but mainly in new situations or when he gets around water. He can run around for hours, go swimming, etc. but also be a couch potato. He gets a fair amount of exercise everyday, but not over an hour like I've read some vizslas need. Do vizslas calm down and cuddle with you? Or only if they have strenuous exercise everyday? I plan on going running just about every day with the dog and frequent trips to the dog park to play fetch and to the park to walk. Thank you!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never owned a Boykin, but have appreciated the breed from afar. It would be very hard for me to compare the breeds. You would also need to take into consideration if your Boykin is field bred, and the breeding of a vizsla puppy. 
What I call energetic, others consider hyper.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Would the boykin and vizsla both be living with you? Our new pup is now 4 months and he never tires of playing with his big brother (now 3). Nico goes and hides in his bed when he wants a break and we have to play with the pup, then he comes back down and Sam attacks him right away for more rough-housing. Would your boykin tolerate that? If so, he will help deal with the v-pup's energy levels for you!!
Energy levels vary -- our older guy is a bit of a couch potato as long as he gets to run hard a couple times a week and gets 2-3 walks/day... sometimes with some fetch. It's impossible to know until you try whether or not you'll be able to accommodate the energy requirements. Have you met a v in real life? We are having guests over for dinner so will take the dogs out to the park today along with a couple walks in order to tucker them out so we can have a quiet evening


----------

